# light tackle JACK



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught this guy the other day on a Daiwa Tierra 2500 reelspooled 20# Power Pro with a 15# Flouro Carbon leader, mounted on an 7' Ugly Stick Lite rod(8-15 lb. line class). Dinner for him was a 6" Menhaden. The battle lasted 45 minutes, from day through dark. I had my fishin partner pull the anchor and keep repositioning the boat down current of the fish. Man I was pumped (still not sure what I was hooked up on) this fish pulled the boat where ever he wanted to (even against the swift current). When I got him to the the boat and netted the BIG GUY, I'm still not sure who was more "whoopped". It took me about 10 minutes to revive this old fellow, and then offhe swamto fight another day!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

THATS WHAT WE CALL A WHOPPERDILLER---VERY GOOD


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nothing like the ride of light tackle vs. a big fish. That must have been a rush. Great report.

Jon


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

That is one big fishy


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

NICE!:clap


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish :hotsun


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats a stud Jack for light tackle.


----------



## jakerson (Oct 3, 2007)

.....wow :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## RedfishHunter (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing like a big Jack on light tackle!!!!!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Stud jack. what general area were you in?


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch, even better on light tackle:clap


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Someone will be eating good tonight!!!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice jack:letsdrink


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (10/4/2007)*Someone will be eating good tonight!!!




:sick um.... NO.



anyway, congrats on the nice jack. those things are a blast on light tackle!


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

NICE FISH WOULD HAVE LOVED TO HOOK THAT UP.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE fish congrats maybe you can do it again no doubt in my mind if u did he first time that you cant do it again


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes Bama- I was joking.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Jack...especially for light tackle - bet that was a hoot.


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

NIce fish :clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i had a similar battle about a month ago

i caught about a 20 pounder on 15 pound line

took about 45 min and took me to the middle of the bay!


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

nice fish !Great job.I'm still waiting for my first jack.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats awesome:bowdown


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Bet your arms were sore after that one. Reminds me of the ones on Pickens Pier many moons ago. Great fish.:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *true-king (10/8/2007)*i had a similar battle about a month ago
> 
> i caught about a 20 pounder on 15 pound line
> 
> took about 45 min and took me to the middle of the bay!


Yes....me too.

A couple of weeks ago I caught a 25 pounder on 2 pound test line. Wasusing a bream buster and 

a 1" cricket for bait. Drug my boat for 4 hours. Drugme from the Escambia River to the 3-

mile bridge where he was bitten off behind the gills by a 8' bull shark. The head still 

weighed 7 pounds. I would have taken a picture, but the batteries were dead on my 

camera.

It was an awesome adventure I will never forget.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats awseome DFA. The last time i hooked up with a big Jack I was fishing in that creek that runs through Carriage Hills Country club. I was using cataba worms for bait. That joker pulled my ganoe under Mobile Hwy. Then we went behind Willowwick Apartments and under Patricia Drive and then out into Perdido Bay. Just when I felt likeI was getting the upper hand he cut me off on the pillings under the Lillian Bridge. Thats twice now this has happend. Dam Jacks


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/8/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *true-king (10/8/2007)*i had a similar battle about a month ago
> ...


Don't you mean a 1 lb cricketoke


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch BBshot, that had to be fun!!:clap


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL. You guys are nutts! You're like the controllers I work with. No mercy and whether the moment is good or bad, we find a way to step on your throat and make jokes. Great Fish!


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome fish :clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Most definatly a good fight.:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/8/2007)*Thats awseome DFA. The last time i hooked up with a big Jack I was fishing in that creek that runs through Carriage Hills Country club. I was using cataba worms for bait. That joker pulled my ganoe under Mobile Hwy. Then we went behind Willowwick Apartments and under Patricia Drive and then out into Perdido Bay. Just when I felt likeI was getting the upper hand he cut me off on the pillings under the Lillian Bridge. Thats twice now this has happend. Dam Jacks


Yeah.....I hate it when that happens! Waste of a good cataba worm and a bream hook. :banghead:banghead


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong. I think Clay calls that the poor man's YFT. Clay?


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap:bowdown


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch, one huge Stud. What bay were you in?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

You wanna have fun... catch one in a yak!!! heheehhee


----------



## jigflipper (Feb 12, 2008)

> *Death From Above (10/8/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *true-king (10/8/2007)*i had a similar battle about a month ago
> ...


 That is awsome... But... one day i could not find any bait to castnet around the boat landing.. sooo... we crunk up and headed to our favorite spot in about 110' of water around the Bay bridge.... arrived.. anchored.. and dropped the sabikis'.... Before we could get settled in "BOOM"... lightning popped from a clear blue sky followed by fluttering snow flurries on a hot summer day... with only a couple of hours to fish, we didnt have much time to give it much thought, but we were sure it was to be our day.... current was so strong we had to put 4 three once egg sinkers on to try and keep it on bottom... not 2 minutes pass by and one pole with the sabiki rig doubles over.... noooo... we knew this wasnt just bait... my fishing partner "Buddy" wrestled the pole out of the rod holder and hoolered "pull the anchor"... Pulled the anchor and fired the motorin 3.2 seconds.... that fish pulled 400 drag screaming yards before I was full throtle at 60 mph... Buddys' up front hanging on for dear life and slowly gaining some ground... towards the intercoastal we go and have closed within 300 yards of this fish... Seems the fish is finally tiring as we approach the ICW at a blistering 2 knots and maintain that course for a good 1 kilometer... With Buddy still sted fast on the bow and says he can almost see him... CRACK, snap, snap, snap, snap, snap the reel breaks loose from the rod seat sliding down the pole taking all the Fugi guides with it... @%^* %#[email protected]* bleep bleep bleep.... then all silence... in a ripple of the water a large beast like head appears... its a manatee holding a sign "NO WAKE ZONE COMING SOON"... Buddy just shakes his head as we head off into the sunset.... Man I will never forget that day.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good story... but mine actually happened


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

That is an awesome jack!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

LIGHT tackle WOW nice fish :bowdown:clap:clap:clap


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Why can't I catch one of those when I need some good shark bait???!!!


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, Great fish and pics. thanks for posting.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

DAAAAAAMN SON! Thats what a lot of people around here would call a MOGAN!


----------

